# Autox tomorrow in Bowie...



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Who's going?
I'm 207, may get there early.
Wonder if it will rain or not...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Who's going?
> I'm 207, may get there early.
> Wonder if it will rain or not... *


You mean rain hot lead?

Bowie + automotive activity + standing around in a parking lot = making me nervous.

Edit: I think I am number 120.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Autox tomorrow in Bowie...*



JST said:


> *
> 
> You mean rain hot lead?
> 
> Bowie + automotive activity + standing around in a parking lot = making me nervous. *


Hopefully we can avoid lead.  I'm not sure whether or not I'd like it if it rained.

And yeah... It does make me a little nervous.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Glad I'm not the only guy that thought of that.

I'm car # 123.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *I'm car # 123. *


Which must make me #122. I'll be there and I might have my brother with me...depends if I can wake him up.

All week, I've been half expecting to get an email saying that it's been cancelled. Guess that I'm a little anxious, as the thought has given me some pause, but not enough to skip it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Which must make me #122. I'll be there and I might have my brother with me...depends if I can wake him up.
> 
> All week, I've been half expecting to get an email saying that it's been cancelled. Guess that I'm a little anxious, as the thought has given me some pause, but not enough to skip it. *


The area isn't public enough. He seems to like public areas.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I am in the second heat.

I guess I am a fool, I never would have thought of the lead factor! From my memory of that lot, there are woods nearby!

I may not be able to attend for two reasons. 1) Last minute logistics associated with my possible delivery (THIS SATURDAY) of my 2003 330i. 2) My E30 *may* not be mechanically ready. My ABS warning light has been on & I have a new clunk. I want to diagnose before I compete in an autocross.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You could always come and stand guard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *I am in the second heat.
> 
> I guess I am a fool, I never would have thought of the lead factor! From my memory of that lot, there are woods nearby!
> 
> I may not be able to attend for two reasons. 1) Last minute logistics associated with my possible delivery (THIS SATURDAY) of my 2003 330i. 2) My E30 *may* not be mechanically ready. My ABS warning light has been on & I have a new clunk. I want to diagnose before I compete in an autocross. *


You could bring the 330i.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> You could bring the 330i.  *


I will if I have it that early in the day:thumbup:

I might have to short shift as to not over-rev during break-in.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *I am in the second heat.
> 
> I guess I am a fool, I never would have thought of the lead factor! From my memory of that lot, there are woods nearby!
> 
> I may not be able to attend for two reasons. 1) Last minute logistics associated with my possible delivery (THIS SATURDAY) of my 2003 330i. 2) My E30 *may* not be mechanically ready. My ABS warning light has been on & I have a new clunk. I want to diagnose before I compete in an autocross. *


An offer I made to you some time ago is still good...if you don't run for points in S1


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> An offer I made to you some time ago is still good...if you don't run for points in S1  *


You wouldn't let me run for points in S1

That 3rd, place trophy I got last year is so cool!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> You wouldn't let me run for points in S1
> 
> That 3rd, place trophy I got last year is so cool! *


These are the current point standings in S1:

*20	Clyde*
19	Rafael
19	Bob
18	Bryan
*17	CD-55*
13	Wayne
11	Lia
10	Dan
*10	Nick 325xit 5sp*
10	Alfonso
8	Mark
7	Dave
7	Dan
7	Marie
6	Scott
6	Ted
6	Bill
4	Gale
4	Lori
3	Amos
3	Steve
1	Scott

Any questions why I'd rather see you not run for points in S1?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm #109, or #116, or something. :dunno: First heat either way. And I doubt we'll be in trouble tomorrow, since there will be a crowd and this guy lately seems to enjoy picking off people who are alone.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Any questions why I'd rather see you not run for points in S1?  *


I had no idea! Great performance!

How about I promise to not better your times?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> I had no idea! Great performance!
> 
> How about I promise to not better your times? *


Fat chance, you not bettering my times 

I'm there by default. I have 3 more points than you, but I've run 4 events and you've only run 2 in S1. If points can transfer between classes and everyone near the top transferred them to S1, it would look like this:

28 Bob
27 Rafael
23 Bryan
20 CD-55
20 Clyde

So, If I place one better than you this time and you run your 330 at the November event and place three better than me...  Of course, if you can't transfer points it's a different ballgame.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't think there is any points transfer.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Fun day at the autocross today. Clyde and I ripped the hell out of our tires, for some reason, and I think we will both have to visit TireRack sooner rather than later. 

My times were respectable, but nothing to write home about. OTOH, TD kicked some ass, bettering me by nearly 2 seconds, and coming within 1 sec. of setting FTD (though some of the really fast guys, like Ron Katona, had yet to run at the time). 

The course was long, but fairly simple; each element was straightforward, but time could really be gained/lost in the transitions. CD-55 would have loved the course, given the fact that you had to race between two curbs at two different points. 

Good seeing y'all out there.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, the event was great although attendance was a little sparse. The course design was awesome, IMO - a nice mix of high speed and tight curves. I was feeling rather proud of my times until freaking JST and TD started their runs. But that's fine; I'm the only truly bone stock M3 driver out there, so I can be a little slower. :flipoff:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Yeah, the event was great although attendance was a little sparse. The course design was awesome, IMO - a nice mix of high speed and tight curves. I was feeling rather proud of my times until freaking JST and TD started their runs. But that's fine; I'm the only truly bone stock M3 driver out there, so I can be a little slower. :flipoff: *


You think my strut tower bar makes up for the lack of a roof and extra 200 lbs I'm carrying around? 

There's no way we can compete with TD, though, since he got those fancy yellow shock absorbers.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Honestly, I was very dissapointed with how I did. I kept flaking on the braking point at the end of the long uphill section and kept trying to overdrive through the switchbacks (which is what really did my tires in) amongst other things. I didn't feel like I was smooth at all.

TD did great and Nick was much improved this time out (coming within about 3/10 of my best time). When I left, I was third in class. There were four more in class left to run when I left. I expect one of them to beat me senseless two to be slower than me and I don't know about the fourth.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> You think my strut tower bar makes up for the lack of a roof and extra 200 lbs I'm carrying around?
> 
> There's no way we can compete with TD, though, since he got those fancy yellow shock absorbers. *


I'm thinking that the XM units you installed actually involve alien technology that lightens your car while providing music. Or maybe you guys fill your tires with helium.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> I'm thinking that the XM units you installed actually involve alien technology that lightens your car while providing music. Or maybe you guys fill your tires with helium. *


Helium? No way. I use BMW OEM Compressed Air exclusively (BMW Druckluft, Part No. 31 35 1 135 806). I've read that anything else violates the warranty.

I would have been faster if XM had played "Danger Zone" during my run, like I requested.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I think I would've been faster if I'd cleaned my wheels first. With BMW Wheel Cleaner, of course. And maybe if I use BMW synthetic oil next time, my engine will spin faster. Which reminds me, I need to go buy some more Gummi-Pfledge for my muffler bearings.

That's right, there's no issue at all with my driving skills. I'm ****ing awesome. :bigpimp:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *That's right, there's no issue at all with my driving skills. I'm ****ing awesome. :bigpimp: *


If my skills are equal to what I displayed today then I ****ing suck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

For the record, when Woody got out there in Neil's M Coupe in the second heat, he spanked the previous FTD by over 5 seconds. It got down to high 66s. Previous FTD was ~72.2. My best time was a 72.6.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> I'm thinking that the XM units you installed actually involve alien technology that lightens your car while providing music. Or maybe you guys fill your tires with helium. *


The XM... 'Gotta be the XM...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

FTD ended up in the 65 range. 

I stuck around for the fun runs so that I could drive my car without ADB. (Unfortunately, without ABS, as well...)

First things first: I LIKE ABS. I REALLY LIKE ABS. Driving without it really makes you appreciate it.
ADB, on the other hand, I would like to see an option to disable. After driving the course, though, I think I can see why BMW didn't provide the option. I had VERY LITTLE trouble, even with my wimpy engine getting wheels to spin, and cornering with one front and one rear spinning is, well, an adventure. It takes a LOT more finesse with the throttle, but OTOH, you don't have to wonder what the computer is going to do and fight it the whole way.

My right front wore around 2mm and is now at the wear bar.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Holden said:


> *
> 
> The XM... 'Gotta be the XM... *


Maybe it was those fancy new swaybar bushings. I meant to ask you, BTW, why you'd decided to swap those out. Did the old ones show some sort of signs of wear?

New Sumis for the front are on the way...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Maybe it was those fancy new swaybar bushings. I meant to ask you, BTW, why you'd decided to swap those out. Did the old ones show some sort of signs of wear?
> 
> New Sumis for the front are on the way... *


I could see them from the side when I had my front rotors off and they were very obviously mangled. THe rubber was beginning to show signs of dry rot and the bushings themselves looked twisted inside their brackets. On the side of the bushing that opens up, the rubber was misaligned by 1/2 an inch. It got twisted somehow.

But at $3 something a piece, ordering new ones was a no brainer.

I am still considering replacing all four with the urethane ones sold by BMP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

When do results get psoted?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *When do results get psoted? *


After a long wait. 

They are usually up by the Wednesday following, but it has taken up to a week.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> After a long wait.
> 
> They are usually up by the Wednesday following, but it has taken up to a week. *


The results from sunday's council event are up. 4th of 6 in DS, 9th of 20 Novice and 70th of 104 overall.

Not my best showing, but if I had the two seconds I think I left out there because of my line choice, I would have had 2nd in DS, 4th of 20 Novice and 44th of 104 overall. Add tires and the wagon starts looking competitive.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> After a long wait.
> 
> They are usually up by the Wednesday following, but it has taken up to a week. *


Very fast this time 

They're up:

http://www.bcpl.net/~ncc/autocross/results/index.html

I think I've locked up 3rd for the season at worst. I am a little confused by something though. According to the classings , a Z3 Coupe 2.8 should be in SS. Bob Smith has a Z3 Coupe 3.0 (in real life it has a Dinan badge too, but who knows?). Z3 Coupe 3.0 isn't mentioned on the class page, but if the 2.8 should be in SS, the 3.0 shouldn't be in a slower class, should it?

Edit- this has implications for class standings...I would be tied for 1st (I think) and Nick would then be in third (I think). never mind what this says about the quality of compition in that class :bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Damn! Look at the PAX points and times for the 318i!

56 Hallick, Jason 304 BMW 98 318i T HS 85.981 82.280 82.490 81.803 81.803 67.978 37


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Very fast this time
> 
> ...


Heh, you going to mention anything?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Apparently, I tagged a cone on my last run. I don't remember it being called or seeing it on the sheet...let alone actually doing it. Cool...I've gone OC once and hit 1 cone. What else is left to do?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Apparently, I tagged a cone on my last run. I don't remember it being called or seeing it on the sheet...let alone actually doing it. Cool...I've gone OC once and hit 1 cone. What else is left to do?  *


Life isn't complete until you OC all your runs. :angel:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I think some of the E36 M3s are incorrectly putting themselves in the AS category. They should be BS, or BSP if they have mods like x-braces. 

I see my raw time was midpack overall and in BMW SS, but at the bottom of SCCA BS. Lots of room for improvement.

Oh, and checking my tires this morning, I noticed that my fronts are more worn than my rears. Funny, i expected the opposite to happen, but I really expected neither after less than 3000 miles. These tires may end up being tossed before the little nubs wear off the sidewalls... :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I think some of the E36 M3s are incorrectly putting themselves in the AS category. They should be BS, or BSP if they have mods like x-braces. *


I don't put much faith in the SCCA classings they use. When you register, you only need to give Roy your NCC class and it appears that they punch in your SCCA class based on that (the exception being the Council event). NCC allows some things in stock that SCCA doesn't and some things (X-brace being one) that put you in SP in SCCA don't take you out of stock with NCC.

I think I'm going to ask ROy about that Z3 3.0 Coupe in S1.

*



These tires may end up being tossed before the little nubs wear off the sidewalls... :dunno:

Click to expand...

*I still have the nubs on the insides.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I think some of the E36 M3s are incorrectly putting themselves in the AS category. They should be BS, or BSP if they have mods like x-braces.
> 
> I see my raw time was midpack overall and in BMW SS, but at the bottom of SCCA BS. Lots of room for improvement.
> 
> Oh, and checking my tires this morning, I noticed that my fronts are more worn than my rears. Funny, i expected the opposite to happen, but I really expected neither after less than 3000 miles. These tires may end up being tossed before the little nubs wear off the sidewalls... :dunno: *


Yeah, I noticed the AS thing. Weird, because that's a faster class; you'd also think that Andrej would know better.

I'm misclassed, for SCCA purposes; I should be listed as BSP, thanks to my strut tower brace. But I don't think anyone's ever asked me what my SCCA class is, and I also don't think it matters for BMW club purposes. When I run SCCA events, I'm classed correctly.

Looks like I might have to sit the 11/16 event out (people coming into town), so that may be my final event of the year.

Autocrossing will wear your fronts out very quickly; mine lasted barely 3K miles more than my rears did.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, I noticed the AS thing. Weird, because that's a faster class; you'd also think that Andrej would know better.
> 
> ...


I was curious to see Andrej listed as AS as well. Like you said, though, it doesn't matter. Points from the BMW events have no effect or significance on the other local series (MWSCC, SCCA) so the SCCA classes are there more for reference than anything else, IMO.

I think the front tire wear issue also has something to do with our cars' tendency to understeer. With the RWD nature of the car and my somewhat harder-driving habits, I was expecting the rears to go first. At this rate they'll be either be even, or I'll end up with balding fronts before my rears catch up.


----------

